# Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe



## witch127 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallöchen.... 
muss mich jetzt auch mal outen. Wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, möchte ich einen Schildkrötenteich anlegen und komme gerade irgendwie an meine Grenzen. Mein erster kleiner Teich stand innerhalb von ein paar Tagen, aber der hier liegt auch noch blöd und jetzt weiß ich irgendwie nicht weiter.
Die ersten Bilder sind nicht mehr aktuell, bin zwischenzeitlich schon tiefer, nachdem ich erstmal einen Bauschuttbrocken mühevoll zertrümmern musste. Hier kommt kein Bagger hin... also alles Handarbeit, und leider ist der Boden purer Lehm und Steine. Das runde Ding ist übrigens kein Schachtdeckel, sondern eine Betonplatte, auf die ich gleich gestoßen bin. Die krieg ich unmöglich raus, was aber auch nicht allzu schlimm ist, weil dort auch die Sumpfzone hinkommen soll.

Ich denke, mein größtes Problem ist derzeit die linke Seite, die sehr nah an die Grenze reicht. Habe gelesen, dass es bei Teichen keine besondere Vorschriften zur Abstandshaltung zur Grenze gibt, nur muss man sicherstellen, dass bei einem evtl. Überlaufen nichts zum Nachbar läuft. Ich hoffe, das ich richtig so. Nur muss ich ja auch da irgendeine Begrenzung machen, die auch ausbruchsicher ist. Zwischenzeitlich war ich bei der Überlegung, dass ich ringsherum 30 cm hohe Pallisaden mache und eben soweit Erde aufschütte, somit würde der Teich schon mal höher kommen. Zwischen Teichfolie/Erde und Pallisade muss es dann aber noch eine weitere Begrenzung geben, damit die Schildies nicht abhauen können. Ein Schildkrötenhalter hat Hasenzaun genommen, den er oben nach innen gebogen hat. Fände ich zwar nicht die Schönste, aber eine gute Lösung, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja noch andere Ideen? Jedenfalls sollte das nicht mehr allzu viel kosten. Die Pallisaden habe ich blöderweise schon gekauft. 

Dann glaube ich, dass die Teichfolie nicht reicht. Tja, man sollte normalerweise vorher alles überdenken... ich weiß. Nur sollte alles sehr schnell gehen, hatte ein super Angebot... 1mm Folie 5 x 6 m zum halben Preis und jetzt steh ich da. Von Schweißen oder Kleben habe ich keine Ahnung, aber ich werde die Folie am WE probeweise mal drüberlegen. 

Naja, bevor ich weiter schwafel, hier erst mal ein paar Bilder. Ich muss mindestens 1,20 m tief kommen... aber wie gesagt, bin ich ja schon weiter als auf den Bildern... Ich bräuchte dringend Urlaub. So nebenher geht irgendwie gar nicht viel.


     

Dieser kleine Geselle mit seinen beiden Freundinnen soll übrigens einziehen.... 

 

.... und ich möchte sie so schnell wie möglich aus dieser Mörtelwanne rauskriegen, obwohl sie dadurch nun schon sehr zahm geworden sind und bereits aus der Hand fressen.

 

Wie gesagt ist alles aufgrund verschiedener Umstände sehr schnell gegangen. Die Tiere sollten eigentlich erst Anfang August zu mir kommen, aber nun isses eben so und ich muss schauen, was ich draus mache. Nur ist mein Kopf gerade völlig leer.

Ihr seht, ich brauch dringend Eure Hilfe bzw. Eure Ideen...

Ich danke Euch im Voraus ganz ganz herzlich!!!


Ach jaaa, ich kapiere das hier mit den Bildern irgendwie nicht.... Beim "Anhängen" gingen nur zwei Bilder, also stelle ich sie halt jetzt als Link ein...


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,
So ein Deckel ist sehr selten ein "so da" Deckel 

Ich tippe drauf, dass dort eine alte Zisterne oder ein alter (evt. unbenutzter) Kanal vorhanden ist.

Wenn Du nicht tiefer graben musst und ihn kascheiren kannst... danngeht es ja.

Mit __ Schildkröten kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber vielleicht findest sich heir noch der richtige Tippgeber...ansonsten in einem Schildi-Forum nachfragen und beraten lassen.


----------



## witch127 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Der "Deckel"/Betonklotz war wohl ursprünglich die Halterung für eine Wäschespinne. Diese Frage konnte mir zum Glück meine Mutter beantworten...  Also nix Dramatisches, sondern einfach nur im Weg. Aber wie gesagt, an dieser Stelle erträglich.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,

ich empfehle Dir eine Hilti oder einen Abbruchhammer zu mieten und damit den Betonklotz zu zerkleinern und den harten Lehmboden aufzubrechen. Ich würde ebenfalls step by step vorgehen und immer wieder eine Schnur als DM reinlegen damit Du weist wie tief Du noch gehen kannst damit deine Folie reicht.

Folie nacher hochstellen am Rand.

Wie machst Du das mit der Überwinterung ? Hasenzaun auf jeden Fall drumherum, in meiner Nachbarschaft ist letztens eine ausgebückst.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,
Deine emys sehen noch recht klein aus und freuen sich sicher auf den großen Teich. Meine Erfahrungen als Schildkrötenhalterin:
Achte darauf, dass die Übergänge der unterschiedlichen Pflanzzonen nicht zu steil sind. Die __ Schildkröten sind vor und nach dem Winterschlaf sehr verlangsamt und schaffen es nicht, an der glatten Teichfolie nach oben zu kommen und das müssen sie zum Atmen. Am besten, Du legst Ufermatten auch in den Teich an den steilen Stellen. Nur dann kannst du die Tiere auch im Teich überwintern lassen.
Ansonsten im Herbst rausholen und ab in den Kühlschrank.
Bei der Umzäunung gilt: Je höhe, dest besser. Emys orbicularis sind wahre Kletterkünstler. Eine von unseren beiden hab ich schon mal aus ca. 1,50 m Zaunhöhe runtergeholt. Standort vom Teich: Sonnig und es sollten reichlich Äste oder wie bei uns Schwimminseln vorhanden sein.
So, das war's für's erste 
Wenn Du noch Fragen hast..... 

Gruss Ellen mit Sushi und Jaqueline


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,

ich hab die Fotos noch mal eingesetzt. Manchmal hakelt es ein bisschen. Hatte ich auch öfter in der letzten Zeit. Einfach abspeichern und gleich noch mal auf Editieren drücken und noch mal speichern.


----------



## juni_74 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike, 

Hasengitter dürft ungeeignet sein, da es eher eine Kletterhilfe als ein Zaun ist. So sieht der Zaun bei meinen Rotwangen aus:



 

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Limnos (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hi

Eine bessere Überwinterung ist die im Freien (richtige Feuchtigkeit, richtige Temperatur). Bewährt hat sich die Edelstahltrommel einer Waschmaschine, die man mit der nach oben weisenden Öffnung mindestens 25 cm tief eingräbt. Wenn man die __ Schildkröten darin überwintert, sollte man noch altes Laub einfüllen und die obere Öffnung mit einem stabilen Drahtgitter verschließen, damit nicht Ratten die Schildkröten während ihrer Winterstarre an-, bzw. ausfressen. Noch besser sind die Trommeln von Toplader-Waschmaschinen, weil die eine verriegelbare Klappe haben. Bezugsquellen: Schrottplatz, Fuhrpark, Elektrohändler
@ Jürgen: Zu deinem Zaun sollte man noch sagen, dass der Abstand der senkrechten Stäbe kleiner als die Panzerhöhe der Schildkröte sein soll, sonst kommen sie noch hochkant hindurch. Überhaupt ist die Geschicklichkeit zu entweichen bei Land- wie auch __ Wasserschildkröten sehr ausgeprägt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## witch127 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Danke erst mal für Eure Antworten!!! 

Den Hasendraht hat derjenige, von denen ich die drei habe, oben nach innen umgeklappt und das funktionierte ganz gut. Irgendwann in den nächsten Jahren, vor allem, wenn sie ausgewachsen sind, werde ich sicher noch was anderes ran machen, aber erst mal müsste der Draht reichen. Glaube nicht, dass die Schisser sich jetzt schon weit vom Wasser entfernen.
Tja, die Steilwände... das ist ein kleines Problem, denn je tiefer ich buddel, um so steiler werden sie natürlich auch. Ich werde die Probe machen und habe mir Aqua Forte gekauft. Das soll bombenfest halten und ich will versuchen, ob ich nicht damit Kiesel an den Steilwänden kleben kann, damit die Schildies es leichter haben. 
Hat vielleicht jemand mit dem Kleber schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Morgen werde ich das mal an einem Probestück Teilfolie ausprobieren.
Natürlich kommen auch Äste und Inseln rein, darüber habe ich mich vorher schon informiert, nur bei den Steilwänden und den klammen __ Schildkröten im Frühjahr gibt es geteilte Meinungen. Ich möchte aber lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen... An den Uferrand kommen natürlich sowieso griffige Ufermatten oder Steinfolie.

Das mit dem Hilti ist ne gute Idee, aber der Klotz stört nachher eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Diese Zone soll ja sowieso recht flach bleiben, also kann ich den auch drin lassen. Aber für die Bauschuttteile, auf die ich ständig stoße (was haben die an dieser Stelle alles verbuddel!!!), wäre das echt eine Lösung. Mal sehen, ich glaube, meine Schwester hat sowas sogar. Danke für den Tipp! Darauf wäre ich ja nie gekommen...

Wolfgang, das mit der Waschtrommel habe ich nicht ganz verstanden.... Eigentlich sollen die Drei im Teich überwintern, aber da kann ich ja schlecht eine Waschtrommel einbuddeln. Oder meinst Du das außerhalb des Teichs? Da wäre ich jetzt nicht sicher, ob man die Plantscher im Herbst noch rechtzeitig rausfischt...
Ich war der Auffassung, sie überwintern unter Wasser?! Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. 
Ich halte bisher 9 Landschildkröten, die bei mir auch unterhalb des Frühbeets überwintern und auch ich halte die natürliche Überwinterung draußen für die bessere Lösung.
Bitte klär mich auf, Wolfgang! 

Danke für erneute Hochladen, Christine! Ich versuch es gleich nochmal mit den neueren Bildern.


----------



## witch127 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hätte da noch eine Frage... Was für einen Filter verwendet ihr? Normal sind ja __ Wasserschildkröten kleine Schweine, daher dachte ich, dass ein normaler Filter nicht ausreicht. Was habt ihr damit für Erfahrungen?


----------



## Limnos (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike

Beinem Teich der Größe  ist wegen der __ Schildkröten keine Filterung notwendig, vor allem nicht, wenn er auch bepflanzt ist. Die Flachzone ist für die Schildkröten verlorene Fläche. Wenn sie nicht *sehr* zahm werden, werden sie diese meiden, da sie dort nicht jederzeit abtauchen können. Es deckt sich nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen, dass man die Folie irgendwie griffig für die Schildkröten machen müsste. Ein rauher Ast am steil abfallenden Ufer (Nordseite) reicht. Es sollte aber eine Stelle sein, die möglichst lange von der Sonne getroffen wird. Besser man macht am West- und Ostufer ebenfalls solche Sonnplätze. An welcher Seite ist das Betonhindernis? Man könnte im Teich einen Inselberg darausmachen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## witch127 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Der gesamte Teich ist von morgens bis ca. 18.00 Uhr besonnt und ich werde auch mehrere Sonnenplätze einrichten. 
Bin heute, dank Bohrhammer, sehr weit gekommen (und jetzt tun mir alle Knochen weh). Nachdem ich 1,10 cm tief war habe ich aufgehört, da ansonsten meine Teichfolie tatsächlich nicht gereicht hätte. Wenn es zu wenig ist, müssen sie eben im Kühlschrank überwintern. Aber ich denke, es wird gehen. Möchte am Rand noch etwas höher kommen durch Unterfütterung der restlichen Folie, dann bin ich sicher bei 1,20-1,30 m. Im Tiefenbereich habe ich die Seitenwände mit einzelnen Kieseln beklebt. Scheint wirklich zu halten (Probeklebung von heute morgen hält jedenfalls bombenfest). Ansonsten werde ich den Teich mit genügend Stämmen und Inseln ausstatten. Ufermatte ist auch schon bestellt und wird hoffentlich bald geliefert. 

Ganz flach ist der vordere Bereich ja nicht und eine Flachwasserzone, die schnell aufheizt, ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Die Drei sind auch gar nicht sooo scheu. Jedenfalls fressen sie uns bereits aus der Hand. Wie sie sich verhalten, wenn sie im "größeren" Gewässer sind, weiß ich natürlich nicht. 

Das Grobe ist nun geschafft. Jetzt kommt noch das ganze Drumherum... Einzig macht mir jetzt noch der recht schmale Bereich zur Grundstücksgrenze hin etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Aber irgendwie krieg ich das auch noch hin. 
Ach ja, der Betonklotz ist übrigens drin geblieben. Daran ist auch der Bohrhammer gescheitert. Macht aber nix. Gibt ja auch Pflanzen für die falcheren Bereiche.
DAnke jedenfalls für Eure Hilfe! Werde Euch weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,
Dein Teich ist richtig schön geworden. Die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt. 

@Wolfgang - ich widerspreche Dir ja ungern, aber unsere __ Schildkröten lieben den Flachwasserbereich, weil sie dort gefüttert werden. Das ist mir wichtig, um sie mir ab und zu genau ansehen zu können (unser Männchen war ein Notfall und sehr krank).

Gruss Ellen


----------



## witch127 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Ellen, 

Danke Dir! Ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf, wenn die drei mal den Teich erkunden können! Das dauert aber noch ein Weilchen. 
Hab heute den Rand noch etwas unterfüttert und sicher nochmal 1000l reingelassen... 
Dann war ich an einem brachliegenden Baggersee und hab geklaut.... Nix Schlimmes, nur vier Pflänzchen und ein paar Blasenschnecken. Eine kleine mickrige Seerose habe ich auch mal reingestellt. Keine Ahnung, warum die im anderen Teich nix wird. Vielleicht liegt es an der Höhe? Jedenfalls steht sie jetzt nicht so tief, vielleicht wird es ja jetzt was mit ihr. Natürlich ist das alles noch provisorisch. 
In der Flachwasserzone ist das Wasser 30 cm tief und eigentlich habe ich auch vor, die Schildies abends immer um dieselbe Zeit zu füttern, so dass man wenigstens ein bißchen Kontrolle hat. Ich denke, das wird klappen. Allerdings habe ich etwas Bedenken wegen unserem Kater.... Der jagd alles, was sich bewegt. Ich hoffe, das geht gut... 

Nun aber noch was... Ich habe heute nochmal von oben nachgemessen und irgendwie hatte ich entweder einen Knick in der Optik oder ich habe einfach nur falsch gemessen.  Im Tiefenbereich ist es nun doch nur 90 cm tief. Das reicht wohl nicht aus, um sie da drin zu überwintern, oder? Könnte mir echt in den A.... beißen. 
Wolfgang, könntest Du das mit dieser Waschtrommel nochmal genauer erklären? 

Das Wasser ist übrigens nur so trüb, weil ich die Pflanzen aus so einer Art Schlick/Lehm gebuddelt habe. Das ist bis morgen wieder klar.


----------



## Patric (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Limnos,

Die Behauptung, eine Flachwasserzone für __ Wasserschildkröten sei "verlorene Fläche" halte ich für falsch! Gerade in den Übergangszeiten sind dies doch die Bereiche, die sich schon bei geringer Sonneneinstrahlung schnell aufheizt. Das ist für alle Reptilien wichtig!

Ebenso halte ich es für fragwürdig, dass __ Schildkröten an glattwandigen, steilen Ufern nicht ertrinken können.

@witch:

Ich habe den Thread nicht genau verfolgt und jeden einzelnen Beitrag gelesen. Einige Dinge möchte ich dir, als "erfahrener" emys Halter ans Herz legen:

1. Sorge für einen rauen Untergrund im Teich. Hier bieten sich doch die naturagart Verbundmatten+Zement an! Ein bisschen eingefärbt und ein paar Steinchen eingedrückt und es sieht sogar noch schick aus!

2. Sorge für einen WEICHEN Untergrund am Rand. Emys haben im Vergleich zu den nordamerikanischen WSKs einen recht starken Panzer. Dennoch hatte ich erst vor zwei Wochen eine üble Nekrose entfernen müssen, die aufgrund des harten Ufers entstanden ist. Investier die 100 Euro für ne Ufermatte - Spare dir 100 Euro + Stress für Tier und Mensch beim Tierarzt 

3. Sorge für eine dichte Bepflanzung!!! Umso mehr Pflanzen, desto besser. Nicht wegen Wasserqualität, sondern wegen der Versteckmöglichkeiten. Emys lieben im Gegensatz zu den aufdringlichen Schmuckschildkröten den Schutz durch Pflanzen.

4. LegeHÜGEL!!!!!! Aus eigenen bitteren Erfahrungen!!!!!! Ein emys Weibchen hat dieses Jahr 12 befruchtete Eier ins Wasser gelegt. Grund: Kein gescheiter Legehügel. 12 EIER!! Das wird mich noch das ganze Jahr ank*tzen. Mach dir einen Gefallen und lerne aus meinem Fehler 

5. Eine Frage in eigener Sache: Bei dir sieht man, dass du auf einer Seite auch aufschütten musstest. Selbe Situation bei mir. Leider ist das aufgeschüttete Material sehr weich. Nach meiner Einschätzung wird das noch zusammenfallen und der Teich an diesen Stellen "auslaufen". Wie kann man das Problem lösen? Was habt ihr so gemacht?

Grüße,
Patric


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,

schade dass Du das Wasser schon eingefüllt hast sonst hättest Du z.B. die Falten hinten links noch zu einger gelegten Falte machen können . Ansonsten freue ich mich, dass es mit dem Bohrhammer geklappt hat  Er ist sehr schön geworden - hattest Du vor dem besfüllen eine Wasseruhr angeschlossen damit Du ermitteln konntest wie viel rein ging ? 3.500 L ?

Lass die Folie noch eingie Zeit liegen und stell sie nachher hoch. Willst Du Polygonalplatten nachher für den Rand verlegen ?

Ich würde trotzdem einen Busch od. z.B. Bambus (Fargesia) als Sonnenschutz planzen, zuviel Sonnenbestrahlung könnte auch bei vielen Wasserpflanzen zu einer zu starken Erwärmung führen und das Algenwachstum fördern.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,
Bei der Bepflanzung fehlt noch einiges. Schau Dich doch mal hier im Flohmarkt um, da wird einiges angeboten, was bei anderen Teichbesitzern zu viel ist. 

Die Tiefe wird wohl nicht ausreichen. Das wird zu kalt bei 90 cm. Die überschüssige Teichfolie, wie schon gesagt, noch nicht abschneiden, der aufgeschüttete Rand wird sich noch setzen. Und, wie Patrick schreibt, keine scharfen Kanten am Rand. Die __ Schildkröten werden aus dem Teich krabbeln und könnten sich verletzen.

Ach ja, das mit der Waschmaschinentrommel würde mich auch interessieren. Dann könnte ich mir den Kühlschrank sparen. 

Gruss in die Woche


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hi

@ Ellen: ich widerspreche Dir ja ungern, aber unsere __ Schildkröten lieben den Flachwasserbereich, weil sie dort gefüttert werden. 

Da haben wir uns falsch verstanden. Ich sagte, dass Sonnenplätze ene schnelle Fluchtmöglichkeit bieten müssen. Wann immer ich einen Sonnast in zu flaches Wasser postiert hatte, wurde er nicht mehr angenommen. Auch bei mir kamen die Schildkröten, aber nur zum Füttern in  flacheres Wasser, sonst nie.

@ Patrick: Ebenso halte ich es für fragwürdig, dass Schildkröten an glattwandigen, steilen Ufern nicht ertrinken können.

Ohne Frage müssen Schildkröten auch raus können. Aber es gehört ja wohl kaum zum Teichideal, dass es ringsum an der WOF nur kahle Folie gibt. Aber meine Schildkröten schwimmen im zeitigen Frühjahr vom Tiefwasser her an sonnigen Tagen immer die Baumstämme an und sonnen sich darauf, mit gespreizten Hinterfüßen,  weil nämlich die Luft dann auf jeden Fall wärmer ist als das Wasser. Das gilt auch für Flachwasserzonen, die zwar sich mehr erwärmen als das übrige Wasser, aber immer noch kälter sind als die Luft. Gerade wenn sie wegen niedriger Temperaturen noch nicht so agil sind, ist ihr Sicherheitsbedürfnis, sprich ein Platz mit guter Fluchtmöglichkeit, höher als sonst.
Gegen das Absacken habe ich verschiedenes unternommen: Ziegelstein oder Balkenstücke untergelegt, mit Erde von anderswo aufgeschüttet, mit Magerbeton unterfüttert, oder aber, nichts, da ich an einer Stelle bewusst den Teich überlaufenlassen wollte, um eine wechselfeuchte Zone zu erhalten, für die es interessante Pflanzen gibt. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, auf die flachen, überstehenden Teile der Folie Erde anzuhäufen, und die zu bepflanzen. In der ersten Zeit muss man die Erde noch mit Steinen gegen Abrutschen sichern, bis sie gut durchwurzelt ist. Lediglich die letzten 8 cm Folie klappt man ringsum hoch und stützt sie mit einen Ziegelsteinreihe oder Balken ab, um die Kapillarsperre zu sichern. Wenn Rasen an den Teich grenzt, ist das auch eine gut Spur für die Rasenmäherräder einer Seite. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Patric (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Darf ich interessehalber fragen, welche __ Schildkröten Arten du hälst?

Es gibt da nämlich enorme Unterschiede von Art zu Art, was die Schwimmfähigkeit angeht. Meine Trachemys überwintern in einem Teich, der eigentlich nur aus Flachwasserbereich besteht und einem Loch mit glatten, steilen Wänden. DENEN macht das überhaupt nichts aus.

Emys stellen da den kompletten Kontrast dar. Selbst im Hochsommer sieht deren Schwimmerei noch schwerfällig aus. Ich kann das behaupten  Ich halte und züchte besagte Arten schon seit ein paar Jährchen 

Grüße,
Patric


----------



## witch127 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Danke für Eure Tipps!!! 
Aber schade, dass Wolfgang wieder nicht auf die Wäschetrommel eingegangen ist. Würde mich doch sehr interessieren. Auch schreibst Du in einem anderen Thread, dass Dein Teich nur 80 cm tief ist. Macht das den Schildies nichts? Die Art würde mich auch interessieren! 

Ja, ich werde sie dann wohl auch im Kühlschrank überwintern..... Sonst ist mir das einfach zu riskant. Wegen der Kälte hätte ich jetzt weniger Sorgen als wegen dem Sauerstoff.

Ufermatten habe ich Samstag schon bestellt und ich hoffe, sie kommen morgen an. Vielleicht kann ich abends noch ein bißchen dran arbeiten, wenn ich nicht zu k. o. bin. Aber das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt! 

Ja, die Seiten werden  sicher noch absacken. Ich hatte eigentlich vor, ihn als "Mini-Hochteich" anzulegen. Also ringsrum noch gut mit Steinen oder Balken zu unterfüttern, und dann eine Begrenzung drumherum, die man dann frei gestalten und mit Sand auffüllen könnte (Legeplätze). Hoffe, ich habe das einigermaßen erklärt, dass man versteht, was ich meine. Aber genau das ist noch mein Problem, weshalb ich auch den Thread eröffnet habe. Mir fehlen dahingehend noch die richtigen Ideen, dass die Sache dann auch hält und auch begehbar ist. Mauersteine aus dem Baumarkt sind mir im Moment zu teuer, obwohl das natürlich die beste Lösung wäre.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, den Teich und einige Sandplätze drumherum einzurichten und nur die "*un*begehbar" einzuzäunen und den Rest dann mit Kalkstein drumherum begehbar machen. Irgendwie fehlt mir noch das aufgehende Lichtchen. Hauptsächlich wegen der Engstelle hinten links. Die Falten sehen aus dieser Perspektive übrigens schlimmer aus, als sie sind, bin da auch etliche Male hingerannt während des Wasserfüllens. Mal sehen, was sich noch machen lässt.

Klar kommen da noch viiiiiiiiele Pflanzen rein und auch die Umgebung möchte ich noch mit Pflanzen gestalten, aber es braucht halt alles seine Zeit. Und zuerst möchte ich mal die Ufermatten verlegen.

@Patric  Habe Deine Geschichte gelesen mit den Eiern... Das ist echt ärgerlich, aber ändern kannst Du nun auch nix mehr. Das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt. 

@Pflanzenfreund Ich hatte die Wasseruhr nicht direkt angeschlossen, habe aber vorher und nachher abgelesen. So in etwa dürften die 3500 l hinkommen. 200 l hin oder her. Polygonalplatten wären toll, aber derzeit zu teuer. Ich muss mir irgendeine günstige Lösung einfallen lassen....und das bald!

Ich hab da noch eine Frage... Wie funktioniert das mit den Ufermatten? Wo (von außen her gesehen) werden die denn angesetzt? Ich meine, wenn ich die Teichfolie noch hochstelle, wo setze ich dann die Ufermatten an? Meinte, die Schildies sollten ja auch auf der Matte mal sitzen können. Ich hab da gerade echt null Plan. Pflanzen oder Rasen soll jedenfalls nicht direkt angrenzen.

Bei meinem letzten "Stümperteichlein" habe ich einfach alles umgeschlagen und mit Kalksteinen die Folie abgedeckt, ohne Kapillarsperre. War auch ne blöde Stelle, so ums Eck... Ich liebe ihn trotzdem!  Und Wasserverlust habe ich nur bei wirklich total warmen Wetter über Wochen.

Das isser....  einmal einige Wochen nach dem Anlaufen vor drei Jahren und vor ein paar Wochen.... 
Ein frisch angelegter Teich sieht doch meistens erst mal besch.... aus. :shock


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,

wenn Du am Rand die Folie hochstellt, kann die Ufermatte ruhig an diese Kante anstossen. Sie darf halt nicht über die Folie hinaus.


----------



## witch127 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Danke Dir!!!! Ich hab ne Idee, wie ich den Rand gestalten könnte... Hab noch viel Arbeit!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,
da bin ich mal gespannt auf Deine Idee (Bilder....Bilder....)
Wir haben unseren Teich so konzepiert, dass von 3 Seiten ausserhalb vom Teich alles sehr stark bewachsen ist (vorletztes Jahr mickrig - letztes Jahr ganz nett - dieses Jahr ziemlich viel - nächstes Jahr Urwald).
Das hat zur Folge, dass die __ Schildkröten sehr gerne auf der Ufermatte sitzen, wo die vielen Pflanzen sind, aber niemals auf der Matte bei der offenenen Seite (wo wir sitzen).


----------



## witch127 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Das denke ich mir! Sehe ja jetzt den Unterscheid von meinem ersten Teichlein vor drei Jahren und jetzt. Wenn man nicht dranbleiben würde, würde alles zuwuchern. 

Meine Idee musste ich wieder verwerfen. Wollte diese Pflanzringe/Pflanzkübel außenrum machen, aber die sind mir eindeutig zu schwer. Aber vielleicht gibt es ein Mix aus denen und was anderem... Bin noch am Überlegen. 

Kann mir jemand noch was zu den Ufermatten sagen? Wie befestigt man die idealerweise? Habe sie heute mal probeweise reingelegt und.... naja, sie rutschen halt runter. Meint ihr, die kann ich ankleben? So einen Superkleber habe ich ja hier. Werde das auf jeden Fall am WE versuchen. 

Und dann die Stämme! Klar, sie schwimmen.... Frage mich aber, wie ich die schräg von unten hoch hinkriegen soll. Die rutschen mir doch immer wieder hoch, oder? Habe mir schon überlegt, unten einen Stein ranzubinden. Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst?

Boar, alles gar nicht so einfach....


----------



## baddie (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hi,
auch wenn das velleicht jetzt nicht wirklich weiterhilft aber ich finde das sehr blauäugi ma auf die schnelle nen Schildkrötenteich bauen zu wollen. 

Ich behaupte mal das niemand es schafft innerhalb von 3 Monaten nen venrünftigen SchildiTeich zu bauen. 

Bei mir lief das so : 

Planung und INFORMIEREN im Winter 2009. Bau Frühjahr 2010 und geplanter Schildieinzug in 2012 ...mittlerweile aber verschoben auf 2013 da der 2011 Teich noch nicht annähernd so aussieht das man ihn als Schildkrötentauglich bezeichnen kann. 


Immer erst den richtigen Lebensraum schaffen  und dann die Tiere und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## witch127 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Da hast Du vollkommen recht, Baddie! Normalerweise halte ich es auch immer so. Nur lief es dieses Mal aufgrund mehrerer Umstände anders. 
Drei bzw. vier Jahre für die Verwirklichung... naja, etwas viel, dabei kommt aber auch sicher was Megatolles raus, etwas, dass ich mir überhaupt NIE leisten könnte.

Deine und meine Möglichkeiten dürften sehr stark differieren. Daher... ich kleiner Teich, Du, wohl großer Teich, wenn ich mir Dein Profil ansehe. Und ein kleiner ist sicher schneller gemacht als ein großer, wobei ich schon merke, dass es mir an die Substanz geht, eben weil ich unter "Druck" schlecht Ideen entwickeln kann, geschweige denn Lösungen finden. Denn außer den schönen Dingen des Lebens bin ich 80 %berufstätig, Alleinerziehende von zwei Pubertierenden und Tochter einer hilfsbedürftigen Mutter.

Trotzdem möchte ich das "Teichlein" so hinkriegen, dass sich die Schildies wohl fühlen und es für sie keine Gefahren birgt. Und das mit meinen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln. 

Ich bin selbst absolut nicht glücklich darüber, aber nun isses so und ich muss sehen, wie ich das Beste daraus machen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,

an was erinnert mich das (alleinerziehend, berufstätig und die Mama...)  - an mich!!!!
Und deswegen verstehe ich sehr gut, was Du meinst.
Also, diese Pflanzkübel sind garnicht so übel und es gibt sie auch in kleinerer Ausführung. Die sind dann nicht soooo schwer. Du kannst sie ja im Baumarkt von diesen netten Herren ins Auto laden lassen. :smoki

Bei der Befestigung der Ufermatten würde ich mit dicken Steinen arbeiten, bis die Matte irgendwann so vollgesaugt und schwer ist, dass sie nicht mehr aufsteigt. Genauso hab ich das auch gemacht - mit der Matte und mit dem dicken Ast - großen Stein dran und dann hält das auch. 

Schade, dass du nicht in der Nähe wohnst, sonst würd ich mal schnell rüberkommen und Dir helfen. 

Gruss aus dem viel zu warmen Saarbrücken
Ellen


----------



## Patric (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Liebe Grüsse aus Frankreich
Ellen

-> Gruss aus dem viel zu warmen Saarbrücken
Ellen

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Gebietsübertragung? Reparation? 

Grüße aus dem Badnerland!


----------



## witch127 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Ellen,

ich schau mir gerade Dein Video auf Youtube an.... Einfach toll!! Jetzt lädt gerade der zweite Teil. Irgendwann, hoffentlich, wird es bei mir auch mal so aussehen. Dann füge ich beide kleinen Teiche zusammen und kann mir vielleicht auch mal einen kleinen Bagger leisten. Die Erde hier ist einfach zu steinig und lehmig für ne Schaufel. 
Echt toll Dein Teich (jedenfalls schon mal der Anfang, den zweiten Teil schau ich gleich).


----------



## witch127 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

... ach ja, und Danke für die Tipps....


----------



## Zuckerschniss (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hihihi Patric,
das passiert mir öfter. Ich wohne in Grosbliederstroff/Frankreich und arbeite in Saarbrücken. Wohnen und Arbeiten liegen 12 km auseinander, 20 Minuten Fahrt. 
Das ist des Rätsels Lösung


----------



## witch127 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Ah, das ist ja cool!!!

So, morgen geht es dem Endspurt zu... Habe hoffentlich alles hier, was ich brauchen werde. Mache dann morgen nochmal Bilder. Mal schauen, wie weit ich komme... Wetter soll ja mitspielen.


----------



## witch127 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Bin ein gutes Stück weiter gekommen. Hier mal neue Bilder... 
Rechts und hinten am Teich (schlecht zu sehen) werden die Landzonen hinkommen und natürlich ringsrum auch, allerdings schmale. 
Jetzt muss ich noch die Seiten mit Erde und Sand auffüllen und den Drahtzaun montieren. 
Ach ja, und natürlich die Stämme noch entsprechend beschweren und drappieren. Sch.... auf Sonntag, morgen geht´s weiter! 

Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass die Ufermatten abfärben? Ich finde, das Wasser sieht schon leicht grün aus. Falls das nicht von den Matten kommt (was ich mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen kann), brauche ich schnellstmöglich einen Filter.

Ich bin übrigens noch um die 12 cm höher gekommen aufgrund Unterlegung von dicken Rundhölzern. Muss dann nochmal die Wassertiefe messen... vorher aber noch auffüllen...


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike.

Wenn es die originalen Ufermatten von NG sind, dann färben die nicht ab.

Schon eher setzt bei Dir allmählich eine leichte Schwebalgenblüte ein. Da helfen nur Pflanzen (bei Schildis auf Dauer evtl. schwierig) und Geduld.
UVC hilft zwar gegen "grünes Wasser", bringt dann aber zumeist Fadenalgen ein.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717


----------



## witch127 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Ja, leider sind es Algen, habe es zwischenzeitlich gut sehen können... und schnell weitere Pflanzen eingesetzt. 
Die Emy fressen nur selten Pflanzen, also bin ich zuversichtlich, dass es mit Filter klappen wird. Bei der Hitze die letzten Tage heizt die Flachwasserzone natürlich mächtig auf, was die Algen sicher toll finden... 

Hier mal neue Bilder von gestern.... Heute hab ich noch etwas an der Umrandung gearbeitet. 

Blöde Frage, aber wenn außen keine Pflanzen sind, sondern nur Sand... brauch ich dann auch eine Kapillarsperre?


----------



## witch127 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

noch ein Versuch... neue Bilder...


----------



## Zuckerschniss (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,
Hut ab, Du hast viel geschafft und Dein Teich sieht schon richtig gut aus.
Ich würde die restliche Folie erstmal nicht abschneiden, weil sich die Ränder vom Teich in der nächsten Zeit erstmal setzen werden. Ich musste auch eine Seite aufschütten und habe diese Seite ein Jahr später nacharbeiten müssen. Wenn Du die Folie nach oben stellst und hinter der Folie mit Sand auffüllst, hast Du auch Deine Kapillarsperre. Und auf die Ufermatten auch Sand, das sieht dann sehr natürlich aus.
Dein neuer Teichbewohner steht wohl schon in den Startlöchern. Mit den Pflanzen hast Du recht. Ab und an futtern sie ein paar __ Wasserlinsen und sie knabbern an den Gelegen der __ Moderlieschen an den Seerosen (mitsamt dem Stengel).:evil


----------



## witch127 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Die Ränder hab ich noch nicht abgeschnitten und warte mal ab. Die sind sowieso sehr knapp, daher ist da nicht mehr viel.... 
Aber heute war Einzug ... Die erste Schildie wusste erst gar nicht, wie paddeln, fing sich aber schnell. Die anderen zwei schwammen dann so dahin... War echt schön zuzuschauen. Und nach zwei Stunden pickten sie schon die Mückenlarven vom Rand. Es scheint ihnen zu gefallen! Wollte Bilder hochladen, geht aber offenbar gerade nicht, bekomme immer ne Fehlermeldung...


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,
freut mich, dass Du Deine Idee verwirklicht hast. Die __ Schildkröten werden's Dir danken. Bilder wären toll 
Bei uns könnte man meinen, der Herbst wäre eingezogen, so kalt wie es ist. Das merken natürlich auch unsere Schildis. Jeder Sonnenstrahl wird jetzt ausgenutzt. Weißt Du eigentlich, welches Geschlecht Deine haben?


----------



## witch127 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Ellen, 
bei uns sieht es gerade genauso herbstlich aus... Die Schüchterne hab ich seit dem Einsetzen nicht mehr gesehen (und mache mir schon Sorgen), aber die zwei Anderen haben mir gestern im Teich aus der Hand gefressen. Das war toll! Aber morgen soll es noch regnerischer werden... so ein Mist! 
Verkauft wurden sie mir als zwei Mädels und ein Männchen. Bin zwar nur hinsichtlich Landschildkröten erfahren, hab mich aber etwas eingelesen und ich meine, es könnte hinkommen. Allerdings sind sie viel zu groß für ihr Alter! Gerade mal zwei Jahre, aber ich vermute, sie sind doppelt so groß, als sie eigentlich sein sollten. Am Tel. war die Rede von 5-7 cm. 10-12 cm trifft es eher. Hab leider keinen Maßstab, an dem ich die ideale Größe festmachen könnte, trotz diverser Recherchen im Internet inkl. Schildieforum.
Ich hoffe, die Scheue taucht nochmal auf!  

Aber jetzt versuch ich es erst mal noch mit den Bildern...

Grummel.... Bilder versucht, geht aber immer noch nicht. Wird irgend eine Fehlermeldung hinsichtlich Securitytokens angezeicht, was auch immer das ist. 

Dann halt mit Links...


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike.

Versuch die Bilder mal einzeln nacheinander hochzuladen.


----------



## witch127 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Heute war das Wetter zum Glück etwas besser und ich hab alle drei!!!! (Juhuuu) unter den Ufermatten gefunden. Normal wollte ich die ja alle dicht machen, aber nun scheint es ihr Lieblingsplatz zu sein, um sich zu verstecken. Auf der anderen Seite wäre es fatal, sie würden sich im Herbst darunter schieben und dann kommt der Frost und der Winter. Obwohl der Teich nun 1 m Tiefe hat, überwintere ich sie glaube ich doch lieber im Kühlschrank. Ist mir wohler dabei. 

So, jetzt nochmal ein Versuch mit den Bildern.... 

Uiiiii , vier Bilder haben geklappt!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike,
unter die Ufermatten sollten sie nicht schwimmen. Besser mit Steinen beschweren, damit sie nicht da drunter können. 
Schöne Tiere hast Du da - und schöne Aufnahmen.

Bei so jungen __ Schildkröten ist es noch schwierig, das Geschlecht zu bestimmen. Da müsste der Händler schon wissen, bei wieviel Grad die Eier bebrütet wurden. Unsere beiden sind schon 5 und 8 Jahre alt. Also Teenager und so benehmen sie sich auch . Aber Nachwuchs kann noch ein paar Jahre dauern. Da freu ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## witch127 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Ellen, 
ich habe die Matten schon an verschiedenen Stellen beschwert aber das reicht offensichtlich noch nicht aus. Sie finden immer wieder irgendwelche Lücken und dann quetschen sie sich unter die Matten. 
Die Drei sind zwei Jahre alt, aber viel zu groß für ihr Alter, sonst hätte ich sie noch nicht in den Teich gesetzt. Laut Züchter wurde eine auf Männchen gebrütet und zwei auf Weibchen. Und wenn ich sie so ansehe, könnte das auch hinhauen... Möchte ja keinen Run auf ein Weibchen irgendwann. Sehe das bei meinen Landschildkröten, da halte ich die Geschlechter getrennt, da Männerüberschuss.
Habe aber nicht ernsthaft vor, zu züchten. Aber vielleicht denke ich in 10 Jahren anders darüber, wer weiß....


----------



## Patric (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo witch,

Du möchtest das Geschlecht deiner __ Schildkröten wissen?

Stell mal bitte Bilder vom Bauchpanzer + Schwänchen (von unten) rein. Ich glaube, bei der Größe deiner Tiere schon beurteilen zu können, ob Männchen oder Weibchen.

Grüße,
P


----------



## witch127 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Danke für Dein Angebot, Patric, aber dazu müsste ich sie erst mal wieder aus dem Teich fischen. Bei einer wölbt sich der Panzer unten aber bereits ein wenig nach innen und die Kloake ist viel weiter vom Panzerende entfernt, als bei den beiden anderen. Ich denke schon, dass es sich um zwei Weibchen und ein Männchen handelt. 
Sollte ich sie mal rausfischen müssen, werde ich Bilder machen, aber ich möchte ihnen nicht unnötig Stress machen.


----------



## Limnos (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo Heike

@Wolfgang, das mit der Waschtrommel habe ich nicht ganz verstanden.... Eigentlich sollen die Drei im Teich überwintern,

Mein Hinweis bezog eigentlich sich auf Landschildkröten! Aber auch __ Wasserschildkröten überwintern nicht immer im Teich. Aber ich lasse meine auch im Teich überwintern.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## witch127 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Ah, danke, dann sehe ich klarer. Landschildkröten hab ich ja auch und die überwintern unter dem Frühbeet... Das funktioniert seit Jahren sehr gut!


----------



## Reptilis (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Morgen, wie hoch ist dein Zaun eigentlich?
Bei mir ist mal eine ausgebrochen ^^

Gruß


----------



## witch127 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schildkrötenteich anlegen.... bitte um Hilfe*

Der Zaun ist ca. 40 cm hoch und nach innen "umgeklappt". 
Das ist aber keine Endlösung, sondern nur für den Anfang.... Bis jetzt traut sich noch keine aus dem Wasser....


----------



## Christian_Mühlhausen (24. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich nutze jetzt einfach mal diesen Beitrag und hoffe, dass noch viele Experten benachrichtigt werden 

Bin seit ein paar Jahren Teichbesitzer, aber hab wenig in die Pflege gesteckt. Ich hab lediglich eine Sauerstoffpumpe, die ganzjährig läuft.
Der Teich hat ca. 15.000l und ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1,10cm. Ich habe von Freunden und Nachbarn Goldfische bekommen und diese entwickeln (vermehren) sich ordentlich. Im Moment mit den kleinen ca. 100 Stück? (8-10 Große bis 20cm)
Noch sind zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich, das werde ich aber bei einem eventuellen Umbau nachholen.

DIE EIGENTLICHE FRAGE:
Ich würde gerne 1-2 __ Schildkröten (__ europäische Sumpfschildkröte) einsetzen und bin am überlegen, ob ich das im bestehenden Teich schaffe.
1. Ist es möglich, den Teich im Wasser abzugrenzen? (gerne Ideen, Hasendraht, Kettenvorhang, massives Stahlgitter) - ich möchte nämlich nicht den ganzen Teich "einzäunen"
2. Hab einen groben Plan mal gezeichnet. Kann das so klappen?

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge.
Grüße, Christian


----------



## baddie (24. März 2022)

Schildis sind Kletterkünstler. Mir wurden damals Bambusmatten empfohlen.Klinkersteine,Zäune etc. dienen eher als Kletterhilfe


----------



## Christian_Mühlhausen (24. März 2022)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Der Zaun (wenn es einer wird) ist ja eher für die Wasserabtrennung gedacht.

Nochmal ein Plan mit etwas mehr Beschriftung.


----------



## Anja W. (25. März 2022)

Also, wenn ich mich noch an die __ Schildkröten erinnere, machen sie ordentlich Mist. Da wirst du um einen richtigen Filter nicht rumkommen, wenn sie größer werden. Wenn du so ein kleines Stück abtrennst, sieht die Randbepflanzung bald aus, wie mit einem Panzer überrollt. Und eine gewisse Pflege benötigten auch Schildkröten... 
Du musst vor allem darauf aufpassen, dass sie unter Wasser nicht in der Abtrennung hängen bleiben können, sonst ertrinken sie. Denk so blöd du kannst, dann bist du auf Schildkrötenniveau.


----------



## Christian_Mühlhausen (25. März 2022)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich bin jetzt auf jeden Fall bereit, dass ich mehr Pflege in den Teich als auch in die __ Schildkröten stecke. Wenn es ein Filter sein muss, dann werde ich eben einen installieren.

Für die Abtrennung hab ich jetzt ein feines Edelstahlgewebe gefunden. Da können sie auch nicht hängen bleiben. Aber eventuell nehme ich auch Holzdielen, die nicht schwimmbar sind. Ist stabiler, sieht glaube ich besser aus und kann ich leichter anpassen... Es muss ja auch irgendwie dicht sein.


----------



## samorai (25. März 2022)

Hallo! 
Mein Nachbar hatte auch mal einen Schildi Teich 
. 
Er hat die Umrandung wie ein Halbmond nach innen aus Beton gestaltet und da kam keine Schildkröte raus. 
Die sind rückwärts wieder in den Teich gefallen, ohne Gitter und Pi, Pa, Po.


----------



## Christian_Mühlhausen (26. März 2022)

Da müsste ich ja das ganze Wasser ablasen. Das möchte ich eigentlich nicht machen wegen den Goldfischen. Beton braucht ja auch bestimmt  7 Tage, bevor er ausgetrocknet ist und ich wieder Wasser reinlassen kann.


----------



## Christian_Mühlhausen (16. Apr. 2022)

Einen Tipp/Info brauch ich bitte noch.
Ich werde meinen Teich mit einem Stahlgitter mit Abstand 5cm trennen. 
1) Wie hoch muss das Gitter über die Wasseroberfläche gehen, dass die __ Schildkröten nicht drüber kommen?
2) Können sie da hochklettern? Haben im Wasser ja nichts zum "Abstoßen" (ansonsten nehme ich ein Holzbrett)
Grüße und schöne Osterfeiertage!


----------



## Anja W. (16. Apr. 2022)

Wie groß sind denn deine __ Schildkröten schon, dass sie in 5cm Abständen nicht hängen bleiben sollen? 
Danach richtet sich auch die Höhe der Abtrennung. 

Eine Bitte habe ich noch. Schildkröten im Kühlschrank, der dauernd geöffnet wird, zu Überwintern ist Tierquaelerei. Sie sind extrem geräuschempfindlich und können nicht so durchschlafen, wie sie müssen. 
Also, wenn es schon ein Kühlschrank sein muss, bitte ein separates Gerät. Oder einfach eine Kiste mit trockenem Laub in einem ungeheizten, ruhigen (!) Keller. 
Unsere (allerdings Land-) Schildkröte haben wir so mit über 40 Jahren abgegeben, da sie zu groß für unsere Haltung geworden war. Alle anderen Schildkröten in der Bekanntschaft, egal in welchem Lebensraum waren da schon ganz lange tot. Nach dem Kühlschrankwinterschlaf hatten sie immer extrem an Gewicht verloren, während unsere nach 2 bis 3 Tagen wieder ausgeschlafen und fit war. 
Die beiden __ Wasserschildkröten hatten wir schon früher abgeben müssen, da nur eine Innenhaltung möglich war und das auch auf Grund ihrer Größe nicht mehr artgerecht war.


----------



## Christian_Mühlhausen (16. Apr. 2022)

Ich habe noch keine __ Schildkröten. Ich bekomme aber welche aus dem Jahr 2020. Bei der Größe warte ich noch auf Antwort.

Ich hab ja vor, die Tiere schon länger zu behalten. Was empfiehlst du dann als Höhe über dem Wasserspiegel? 20cm?

Und ich will, dass die Tiere im Teich überwintern. Er ist an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,20m...


----------



## Christian_Mühlhausen (17. Apr. 2022)

Ok, die Tiere, die ich bekomme, sind 5-6cm groß/klein. Dann muss wohl doch das Lochblech her.

Aber ich will ja gleich eine langfristige Lösung, wenn die Tiere größer sind.
Wie hoch muss ich das Blech über der Wasseroberfläche raus stehen lassen, dass sie nicht mehr drüber kommen?


----------



## Whyatt (19. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Christian,
Bist du hier im richtigen Forum mit deiner Frage?
Emys orbicularis ist hier nicht unbedingt die Expertise. 
Bei Nachzuchten aus 2020 würde ich dir empfehlen diese in einem separaten Becken zu hältern bis sie eine entsprechende Größe erreicht haben. Sonst kommt die Krähe um die Ecke und nimmt sie mit
Dann musst du ein sehr flaches Teichprofil haben dass sie nicht ertrinken in alle Richtungen. Insbesondere bei kalten Temperaturen kommt sie sonst nicht mehr hoch. Das Gitter wäre sicherlich irgendwann eine Totschlagargument für die Haltung von Schildis in deinem Teich...
Hast du ein Weibchen benötigt es einen Landteil für die Eiablage.
Der komplette Teich muss Schildiausbruchsicher gemacht werden. Also rundherum eine nicht erkletterbare Absperrung von ca. 40-60cm.
Hast du Waschbären im Garten? Falls ja hilft wohl nur Strom...
Du hast kaum Pflanzen im Teich? Da wo die Emys sind wird es keine Pflanzen mehr geben.
Die Wasserwerte werden zur Herausforderung werden.
Ich würde einen speziellen Schilditeich bauen.
Ich selbst halte keine. Habe mich nur einmal informiert. Bei mir war der Hauptgrund keine anzuschaffen dann der Waschbär.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Christian_Mühlhausen (19. Apr. 2022)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Meine Hauptfrage ist ja die Abtrennung des Teiches, deswegen dachte ich schon, dass ich hier richtig bin.
Wieso denkst du, dass eine Blechabtrennung ein Totschlagargument ist? Sehen das die Tiere nicht? ist ja in Prinzip nichts anderes wie die Abtrennung im Außenbereich.
Aber das ist natürlich schon meine Hauptfrage, ob die Umsetzung überhaupt möglich ist. Den Teich kann ich schon noch anpassen mit den niedrigeren Wasserbereichen. Pflanzen setze ich dann entsprechend in den "anderen" Bereich ohne __ Schildkröten...


----------



## Whyatt (19. Apr. 2022)

Christian_Mühlhausen schrieb:


> Wieso denkst du, dass eine Blechabtrennung ein Totschlagargument ist? Sehen das die Tiere nicht? ist ja in Prinzip nichts anderes wie die Abtrennung im Außenbereich.


Die Abtrennung sorgt für ein eben nicht flaches Teichprofil. Ich hätte Angst dass sie ertrinken wenn sie ziemlich kalt sind. Ich habe schon öfter gelesen die liefen zum Luftholen in eine Richtung los und wenn da die große Blechabtrennung ist würde man von nem halbintelligenten Lebewesen erwarten dass es die Richtung ändert... is aber nur ne halbstarre Schildkröte, die spezifische Anforderungen an ihre Haltung stellt.

Mach dich doch mal gezielt über die Haltung von Emys schlau. Ich meine die sollten erst ab einem Alter von 4-5 Jahren frühestens in einen Teich. Versierte Halter sollten dann auch eine Meinung zu der geplanten Trennung haben.

Bei einer Trennung würde ich auch Fadenalgen bedenken, die sich da schnell festhängen können und andere schwebende Teile, wie Blätter, abgestorbene oder abgetrennte Wasserpflanzen etc. Je nachdem wie der Flow in deinem Teich ist oder sein soll
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Christian_Mühlhausen (20. Apr. 2022)

Ok, so hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet. Hatte immer nur die Fische vor Augen, die sich ja völlig frei bewegen. Aber das ist dann natürlich nicht vergleichbar. Danke für deinen Hinweis.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2022)

Hi Christian,

die __ europäische Sumpfschildkröte braucht später schon Platz im Teich wenn es mehr als eine werden soll. Sie sind nämlich, da eher Einzelgänger, später mitunter zänkisch untereinander. Auch sind sie deutlich schreckhafter und brauchen daher viele dichte Pflanzenbestände im Teich und einige Stämme im Wasser wo sie sich im trockenen sonnen können und bei vermeindlicher Gefahr ins tiefere Wasser plumsen lassen und abtauchen können. In einen kleinen, abgetrennten Teichbereich ist so was bei 2-3 "älteren" Tieren kaum möglich wirklich zu bewerkstelligen. Sie gehen ja auch ab und an mal an Land (spätestens zum Eierlegen wenn man Weibchen hat)
Besser wäre es also das gesamte Teichumfeld (den Vorgarten) mit einer "nicht überkletterbaren" Umzäunung einzufassen

PS: mit 5-6cm Länge gehört die europäische __ Sumpfschildkröte durchaus ins  von Mardern, Ratten, Vögeln wie Krähen, __ Reiher, Waschbären ect. Das wäre auch noch zu beachten

MfG Frank


----------

